# Harry Potter



## Severus Snape

What are your favourite Harry Potter books and movies? What are the good and bad things about them? Discuss!


----------



## goldenquagsire

first four books were best

movies were okay

the old pc/gbc games were the shit

red nose day spinoffs were god tier.

thread over.


----------



## Severus Snape

Yeah, the old games really sucked. I still love Goblet of Fire and Philosopher's Stone the most.

Warning: There is profanity in Deathly Hallows. :)


----------



## goldenquagsire

Severus Snape said:


> Yeah, the old games really sucked.


i don't think you don't understand what "the shit" means.

yes they were cheesy movie tie-ins and probably weren't that good, but childhood nostalgia overrules everything.



> Warning: There is profanity in Deathly Hallows. :)


oh god no.


----------



## Minish

Ahhh I love Harry Potter. It was pretty much my entire childhood and I still adore them to pieces. :D

My favourite book tends to vary - it's been the third, fifth and sixth. The fourth is my least favourite but I still think it's great. Might just be lingering anger about the disappointing fourth film.

The other films have been okay, but they started to degrade a bit after the first two (and possibly the third, even though they skipped out _everything_ thanks for telling us about the Marauders! oh wait you didn't). I'm really looking forward to the seventh film, totally gonna go to a midnight release for both parts. :D

Ahh I'm not saying anything else because I _know_ I'll end up rambling for ages. There's so much to say about HP!


----------



## Severus Snape

For the films, the 3rd and 5th definitely (forgot how to spell) the worst. The 4th is not that bad but the book beats it. And the 6th is just too romantic.

And I agree with the last two paragraphs that Cirrus wrote.


----------



## Saith

D :

The third film is the best shutupshutupshutup!
And the first, probably 'cause I ended up watching it for about 50% of my childhood.

The games were brill.

Fifth book is the best, tyvm.


----------



## nastypass

Severus Snape said:


> For the films, the 3rd and 5th definitely (forgot how to spell) the worst. The 4th is not that bad but the book beats it. And the 6th is just too romantic.





Severus Snape said:


> For the films, the 3rd and 5th definitely (forgot how to spell) the worst.





Severus Snape said:


> 3rd and 5th definitely (forgot how to spell) the worst.





Severus Snape said:


> 3rd ... the worst.


FUCK YOUR SHIT

3RD WAS BEST

HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## Not Meowth

I just liked the bits about house points and Quidditch. :p


----------



## Minish

Not to mention, what's with the hatred of 5!? Post-Chamber of Secrets, 3 and 5 might be the only ones to be genuinely good films. :<


----------



## Murkrow

My favourite books were the third and fifth. Third because it still had the fun and magic thing that the first two had going on but had darker elements too. Also I generally like time travel. I would like the fourth one more than the third but for some reason I don't. No idea why I like the fifth, I think I just liked the idea of the Order and also how the ministry was refusing to believe them, making the ministry and Umbridge like a second bad guy.

I think the films started going really downhill after the fourth one. The fifth was just so rushed and the sixth I just didn't like at all for some reason. I have no idea where the fight scene at he Burrow came from.
I hope splitting the seventh into two will help with the rushedness, but I still have a bad feeling about it. The first few films felt all innocent but then once Voldy came back it seemed to turn generic action scenes but with magic. When Sirius died in the film, did anyone else think "Fly, you fools!"?

Best video game is the third one, where you get to play as all three main characters and not just Harry. Not sure if there are other games like that but I still love it!


----------



## octobr

Oh god third game was the most amazing, the smartest most awesomest, most practical -- most beautiful game in the whole fandom. The kicker for that? Exploring the castle ... _on Buckbeak._

verne biggest harry potter nerd end thread

HEADS UP: I am coolest because I, THIS WEEKEND, am going to the HARRY POTTER PARK IN UNIVERSAL thank you, thank you


Also I love the series as a universe, less so as books, because honestly JK Rowling is not much of a writer (she only started developing a sense of her own style in book seven, really) but she is a _fantastic_ storyteller, and I definitely respect that. She has spun up this big and also completely malleable universe in which Harry's storyline, though undoubtedly important, is also just one small part of a great whole. I think it's great because it gives fans a place to exist within her space.


----------



## Murkrow

Verne said:


> HEADS UP: I am coolest because I, THIS WEEKEND, am going to the HARRY POTTER PARK IN UNIVERSAL thank you, thank you


Yeah well I go to the same school as this kid. And somehow knowing someone who has met Rowling even though I haven't met her myself makes me cooler, obviously.


----------



## Green

WELL WHEN I WAS EIGHT i looked like harry potter so there


----------



## Murkrow

KronoGreen said:


> WELL WHEN I WAS EIGHT i looked like harry potter so there


I still look like Harry Potter.
...According to all of the people across the street who shout stuff at me to annoy me when I walk to school :(

Though some of my friends have actually noticed I act very Hermioneish at school!

And in other Harry Potter related news, I have an injoke with my brother where I try to bring up mention of Ludo Bagman, and that makes him annoyed. I guess it's like our version of Rickrolling. Sometimes I leave a Harry Potter book open on a page that mentions him on his bed, or write his name on a piece of paper and hide it underneath his DS. Also last week I was doing a crossword and asked him "Children's board game, four letters, begins with L" it was unintentional but I acted as if it wasn't.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Third movie almost made me pee myself because soda + long movie + years ago = full, hard-to-control bladder.

I actually started the series with HBP (my mom bought it thinking I had already read the first five) and then I worked my way _down_ or something I don't remember. '~' 

Timeturners were an overall bad plot-point in my opinion, but they were written out pretty well.


----------



## Dannichu

I actually like the later films more than the first ones. The child actors are a bit more bearable.
But I love the films not because they bring to life a wonderful, magical world or anything, but because they have just about all my favourite actors ever in one place <3

Similarly, while I love the books because a) they're great, b) were my childhood, I love rereading them now because I love stuff like JKR took the British school system and twisted it into something great like Hogwarts; the politics and sociology of the Wizarding World is so much fun to examine XD You can so tell that JKR votes Labour.


----------



## Saith

Verne said:


> Also I love the series as a universe, less so as books, because honestly JK Rowling is not much of a writer (she only started developing a sense of her own style in book seven, really) but she is a _fantastic_ storyteller, and I definitely respect that. She has spun up this big and also completely malleable universe in which Harry's storyline, though undoubtedly important, is also just one small part of a great whole. I think it's great because it gives fans a place to exist within her space.


Thisthisthisthisthis

It's the only series I ever spent time wanting the next to be released.
Like, I used to go on the HBP website thing, which had clues and new from JKR, and all that jazz.

I cried at the end of the last book, not because of plot, but because it was the last one.

I, uh... Ignore that last bit.


----------



## Butterfree

I also think the films have only been getting better. It always _really_ ticked me off that the first film removed Hermione solving the logic puzzle, because that was one of my favorite bits in the book (so what if it wouldn't have worked on film?!) and yeah, the actors have at least somewhat improved.

Though I really didn't like the fifth film. It felt like a clip show, with all these really short, disjointed scenes just strung together and none of the gradual development and mood-building of the book that made me like it so much. They cut out everything that made me love to hate Umbridge (everybody talks about how good that actress was in the role, but she always felt to me like a clueless old lady to me instead of the calculatedly cruel Umbridge in the book), Snape's worst memory was cut down into being about ten seconds long (and completely left out the bit where Harry subsequently realized his wonderful father wasn't so wonderful after all), we didn't get as good a sense of Sirius or the rebellion going on within Hogwarts, etc.

Meanwhile, the sixth movie was my favorite of the bunch so far, probably because I liked the book less and the romance felt less silly on screen than when written out and going on about chest monsters. So I have high hopes for the final two.


----------



## opaltiger

I will _never forgive_ the fifth movie for taking away McGonagall's awesomeness. :(


----------



## Severus Snape

The 5th film was very inconsistent which caused me to hate it immidiately. And agree with Butterfree about the Logic Puzzle (Snape's my favourite character and his puzzle gets removed?!) The Prisoner of Azkaban movie also cut the plot in half and so nearly did Chamber of Secrets (good I watched the movie first because the movie IS good but the differences between the book and the movie were massive). Don't have too high hopes for the 7th and 8th movies. The book isn't so good but I expect that the movie is only slightly better.


----------



## Tarvos

McGonagall needs more screen time. She reminds me of that teacher you hate when you go to school for the first time because she doesn't allow anything but she turns out to be the teacher you end up valuing the most


----------



## benwayshouse

i enjoyed the books. i got bored with them after the fifth, because i realized by the end of the fifth book that rowling's writing style is not something i find enjoyable. my interest in the movies waned by the fifth one, too. i still think of the story as genuinely good; i just never felt inclined to finish them, is all.


----------



## Severus Snape

Just so you know, my weekend abscence is because I'm either watching or reading Harry Potter.

As I write, I've decided that Order of the Phoenix is more interesting than I thought but the last 3 books qualities have drastically gone down. By the 5th movie I gave up. Somehow, most think that Deathly Hallows will be awesome, I think not really.

(did you know that the 5th movie made losses?)


----------



## Michi

Personally my favorite movie was the fifth (DUMBLEDORE VS. VOLDEMORT!) and my favorite book was the seventh.


----------



## octobr

derp



> SO VERNE JUST RETURNED FROM FLORIDA AND HE HAS COME PREPARED WITH PICTURES. In just a few short minutes, you too will enjoy a photographic tour of the magic of Harry Potter as seen in Universal Studios, Florida, within the Islands of Adventure! Please keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times. Flash photography and video recording is prohibited. Stow all loose articles (glasses, cameras, hats, etc) and enjoy the ride.
> 
> The Adventure Begins ... now!
> 
> As we approach the entrance to Hogsmeade, a first glimpse of Hogwarts castle can be seen to your left. The castle is a beautiful, sized-down replica of Harry Potter's wizarding school and and rests on a mountain above the rest of the park.
> 
> However, we'll see more of that later. If you look ahead you can see the entrance to Hogsmeade! In we go!
> 
> You'll notice that Hogsmeade is rendered in its wintertime state. This means that most surfaces are coated in a shimmering blanket of snow! And if you would all turn to the left ...
> 
> You will get a full view of Hogwarts castle itself.
> 
> Now, the village of Hogsmeade is set, for the most part, in the middle of Harry's fourth year at Hogwarts, and around the village are various props dedicated to the Triwizard tournament. In fact, one of the village's main attractions, the Dragon Challenge roller coaster, focuses entirely on the first task! Shall we visit?
> 
> Notice the sign posted by the Ministry of Magic's Department for Magical Games and Sports (as well as a sheepish employee).
> 
> Now that we've entered you can see the many different banners supporting the three champions -- though, er, there is a noticeable lack of any mention of Cedric Diggory ... At least Krum has artistic fans. Anyway. As one continues through the queue, one can see many props from the Harry Potter series: the flying car, magical bits ofmiscellany, the Goblet of Fire -- and then, actual objects from the tasks, like the eggs and the Triwizard Cup itself.
> 
> Now we enter the Great Hall in preparation for the ride itself ...
> 
> The Dragon Challenge is actually two rides: one can choose to ride the Hungarian Horntail or the Chinese Fireball. Both are fantastic rides, but for some reason the Chinese Fireball is both more intense and longer. Who knows!
> 
> Now that we've exited the Dragon Challenge, let's explore the remainder of Hogsmeade. Hogsmeade is, of course, host to a variety of shops, many of which are closed in this winter weather: this sporting goods store, for instance, as well as Gladrags (currently hosting fashions like a certain dress and tuxedo), a Scrivenshaft's Quill Shop, Wiseacres Wizarding Equipment, Dogweed and Deathcap, Dominic Maestro's Music Shop, as well as a number not here pictured.
> 
> However, there are also five shops that _are_ open to the public! Most of these are connected from within, so let's start with, say, Honeydukes.
> 
> The inside of Honeydukes is beautiful and brightly colored, overflowing with candy. The place advertises anything and everything -- and almost _all_ of it is for sale. There are Pepper Imps, Chocolate Frogs, Bertie Bott's, Chocolate Cauldrons, Ton-Tongue Toffees, Cauldron Cakes, varieties of fudge, Chocolate Wands, Acid Pops, Blood Pops, Canary Creams, Edible Dark Marks, Coconut Ice, rock cakes, Sugar Quills, Honeyduke's Chocolate, taffy, and believe it or not, _more._ There are so many that I actually didn't know half of these existed. Also there is Clippy's Clip Joint, as seen in the Prisoner of Azkaban film. (It takes only, ah, 'sickels.') It is massive while also being cramped, and very very cozy. Now, before you make yourself sick on Pumpkin Juice and Cauldron Cakes, let's continue past to the next shop over: Zonko's.
> 
> If you'll look up as we pass between the shops ...
> 
> Welcome to Zonko's! Please follow the rules, as you can get quite hurt!
> 
> Zonko's too is cramped and massive all at once, and it sells a huge variety of joke items, including some borrowed from the Weasley boys, like pygmy puffs. The place glitters and pops, selling all sorts of silly things. Even the windows are busy. But it looks like the place is getting crowded, so let's move along, eh?
> 
> We're back outside, and let's take another quick look at the village. Everything is magical: even the lockers and ATM are disguised. The buildings have wonderful details -- and if any girls among us need to leave the tour now for a bathroom break, beware that Moaning Myrtle haunts the toilets.
> 
> If you would turn now for a moment you can see the Hogwarts Express and its conductor parked in Hogsmeade for the time being. There's no time to talk now, though -- if we want to see Dervish and Banges we must move quickly!
> 
> Now, unfortunately I'm quite lacking in pictures of the inside of Dervish and Banges, but that's mostly due to how crowded it is on a daily basis. Dervish and Banges serves as a general store that serves to the wizarding community: you can buy robes, brooms, remembralls, quidditch balls and bats, a copy of the Quibbler and spectrespecs, and of course the Marauder's Map. One can also see the Monster Book of Monsters, though it's not the friendliest beast. There are also, of course, general Hogwarts merchandise: House shirts and ties and scarves, etcetera.
> 
> I have a feeling you people would be more interested in the Owl Post room anyways. It doubles as a shop for Ollivander's, and thus contains hundreds of wands. You can choose your wand by the Celtic calendar or borrow a character's wand, including the famous trio's. However, you'll have to visit later, as the tour is continuing!
> 
> Let's next visit the Flight of the Hippogriff. Yes, I know, you all want to see Hogwarts -- but don't worry, that will come soon! But as we go through the queue for this coaster, you can see Hagrid's hut, including evidence of certain illegal dragon trade. Hagrid also keeps Buckbeak nearby, and as you climb the coaster's first hill he bows to you. The Flight of the Hippogriff is a very low-key ride, intended for younger children, and Hagrid explains it as training for riding hippogriffs.
> 
> And now, NOW we can visit Hogwarts itself. If you'd follow me, we must leave Hogsmeade and go for a bit of a walk. I hope you don't mind a bit of a wait.
> 
> If you look to the right as we approach the Hogwarts queue, you can see a large stone with runes written on it. In front of this, there are certain performances by the three schools of the triwizard tournament.
> 
> Carry on now, we're just entering the grounds! Now, the way through the castle is a bit long, so just hold on and enjoy the sights. For instance, you can see the Mirror of Erised, or the Humpbacked Witch statue. One can also view Potions rooms and storerooms before we head into the greenhouses, which host most of the queue.
> 
> [About two hours of wait later, no kidding man]
> 
> And now we're heading back into the castle! You can see a selection of statues of ... people and the house point counters. It looks like Gryffindor, as usual, is in the lead. Continuing on, you can see the entrance to the Headmaster's office, as well as a variety of moving portraits which sadly did not come out well in photographs. Have some normal ones instead. The moving paintings talked to you about the ride to come and/or acted disgruntled about the number of muggles in their presence. Now we pass into Professor Dumbledore's office, seeing his pensieve and even enjoying his company. Next we enter the Defense Against the Dark Arts classroom, complete with dragon skeleton and a surprise appearance by the three main characters. (Mind that they're hard to see in these pictures -- they were much clearer in real life.) We now pass the Fat Lady, who, being a portrait, is camera shy, and mostly just gets irritated at the idea of all of us wanted entrance to the tower, and see house billboards and such.
> 
> And now we are boarding the ride! A Hogwarts Prefect helps us on our enchanted benches and, with help from one Hermione Granger, we are whisked into the air and invited on a journey with Harry Potter and Ron Weasley as they fly throughout Hogwarts. We fly under a bridge, meeting Hagrid (who asks moniously if anyone has seen a dragon) only to be attacked by aforementioned dragon, who threatens us with his fiery breath. We escape into the Forbidden Forest, coming face to face with huge acromantulas and the Whomping Willow, but find safety in a Quidditch game with Harry and Ron. We help chase the snitch, rivalled by Draco Malfoy (who calls us Harry's muggle supporters), but the game is interrupted by dementors and so Harry flies us away! We encounter a number of horrible dementors and are chased through the Chamber of Secrets, even seeing the skeleton of the basilisk, but Harry saves us with a well-timed Patronus charm. This ride is a fantastically engaging motion simulator with scenes specially filmed by the cast. It is amazing. Of course, no flash photography ...
> 
> Now that we've left the ride, we enter Filch's Emporium, which is a large shop of magical-themed merchandise that features a great number of exclusive items like Ministry of Magic clothing or this ridiculous Dark Lord doll. I don't get it either, but. There you go. You can also see a number of boxes dedicated to Gryffindor students, like Neville and Parvati and George Weasley. In fact, the only Weasley that doesn't have a box seems to be Percy, because even Charlie has one and I have a feeling Bill's is hidden ...
> 
> And that is the Wizarding World of Harry Potter! I hope you enjoyed your tour. Grab a butterbeer on the way out, buy some merchandise, and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok yeah it was freaking amazing and I took 250+ pictures. I nearly peed.


----------



## Severus Snape

Lucky Verne... the theme park seems to focus on movies 1, 3 and 4. After reading Order of the Phoenix and Chamber of Secrets once more, I feel that I kinda like them now.


----------



## octobr

Yeah, there was no real mention of the last few. However there were a bunch of Lockhart's books on display! Most of them had moving pictures of him. It was great.


----------



## Severus Snape

Did the magazines also have moving pictures like the Daily Prophet?


----------



## #1 bro

Harry Potter was awesome!! My favorite books were 4 and 5 - goblet of fire because it just had the coolest plot in my opinion and order of the phoenix because it was the first one that didn't really have its own plot and just focused on the bigger issues of the series as a whole, but it was before 6 and 7 jumped the shark just a tiny bit. PLUS rowling made you hate dolores umbridge just SO MUCH which I always thought was impressive. 

In my opinion the movies are all terrible, yet I somehow have watched every single one. The books were seriously just not meant to be crammed into such a small space and the overall narrative structure which worked in the book makes more or less no sense in the film. The only point is basically just to give the text some concrete images for fans to jack off all over which I think is a really lame reason to make a movie.


----------



## Severus Snape

IMO, the movies are not terrible, but have changed the plot a lot, especially movies 2, 3, 5 and 6.

favourite books:
1. Goblet of Fire
2. Chamber of Secrets
3. Prisoner of Azkaban
4. Philosopher's Stone
5. Half-Blood Prince
6. Deathly Hallows
7. Order of the Phoenix

the movies however:
1. Goblet of Fire
2. Philosopher's Stone
3. Chamber of Secrets
4. Prisoner of Azkaban
5. Half-Blood Prince
6. Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Personally, I agree with the idea that the movies have been getting better! But that doesn't mean I dislike the earlier movies. I like all of them, really. Even if they cut out some elements, but they do it well for the most part in my opinion. Can't expect them to include everything anyways, they've got limited time. My favourite was the sixth, because... well, I like little things they put in it. Like this one scene with Slughorn and Harry, and Slughorn has this... conversation hourglass that runs according to the quality of the conversation. Even though that wasn't in the book, I thought it was a brilliant addition. They increased the romance a bit too, which, like Butterfree said, I think was better than in the books. I think a lot of the things that the movies add personally fit quite well. Things like that. Even if I would prefer that they follow things a bit more. But ah well. I must be one of the few who actually liked Order of the Phoenix. When I watched that, I was like WHOA THIS IS AMAZING. I still am, really. The scene at the end with Voldemort and Harry was very chilling, and to be honest, that whole battle at the end gave me much more chills than reading it.

Favourite books now:

1.) Goblet of Fire. Just, I think that nearly everything in this book is interesting. There's a lot of stuff going on, and it all works. It doesn't bore me for a second.

2.) Prisoner of Azkaban. It's the first one I read by myself. (In the past, I was young, and my sister used to read me them, and then a teacher at school read one.) And I just generally find a lot of the Marauders stuff interesting, and Lupin is just too awesome for words.

3.) Half-Blood Prince. I like the added touch of romance, and there's a lot of scenes that I just find highly interesting to read. This book is fun to read and Harry's a bit more mellow rather than all ANGSTY from the last book, which is always good.

4.) Deathly Hallows. SO much going all over this book. SO much. It's just... awesome that it lasts so long. I think it's a good ending to the series and I, unlike a lot of people, actually LIKE the Epilogue. I think it wraps things up well. That's probably because though I like to know what happens to characters afterwards and dislike things being left in mystery.

5.) Order of the Phoenix. Used to be one of my top favourites, until the last two came out. But it's still a really good book. When I was younger, I loved it. Although now I like it a little less for some reason. Maybe it's that Umbridge is frustrating (I don't typically "love to hate" people), I don't know. It just has a gloomy vibe.

6.) Sorcerer's Stone. (or Philosopher's. I call it that because it's what I'm used to) The first one's sort of boring in my opinion, like most introductory things. But I still find it interesting none the less. It's nice to see how much Harry's changed from reading that one.

7.) Chamber of Secrets. So. Boring. Getting through that book was... boring. I'm not sure why, but I found it highly uninteresting. Even more than the first.


----------



## Zeph

Oh seriously. It's probably my favourite piece of media ever, and will almost definitely stay that way. They sued to be the only thing I'd read, to the point where I've read them all (With the exception of Deathly Hallows) between five and thirty times (thirty being CHamber of Secrets, which I literally used to read like every month for at least two years. I was a cool kid). Uh, in order of favourite-ness, for the books:

1: Order of the Phoenix. I don't really know why, but this one has always been my favourite. That might be because my grandmother bought it for me and then died. Perhaps. I don't know why, I just love it.

2: Deathly Hallows. Well, it's the last one. I liked the different feel to it, and the fact that instead of being the trademark school-set thing, it was a sort of almost epic fantasy, but set in a modern-day environment. "NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH!" is perhaps my favourite moment from any book, film etc. ever. Also, Snape's revealed story is lovely and tragic.

3: Chamber of Secrets. As aforementioned, I read this one constantly when I was younger, as it was the first one I properly read. I had read Prisoner of Azkaban before, but very very slowly, and I was about five at the time so paid, like, no attention to anything that happened - For example, I thought that the Fat Lady was a real woman who sat outside the common room, of whom there was also a painting.

4: Half-Blood Prince. I liked this one for the way it sort of revealed a lot - the Horcruxes and all that. Also, as others have said, the romantic aspect was a nice reminder that they're, uh, older! Also acts as a nice transition between the constant Hogwarts setting to Deathly Hallows' exploration.

5: Prisoner of Azkaban. I think perhaps the first book I owned (other than nursery books or whatever), so it's still one of my favourites. I liked it for introducing the Lupin, who was probably my favourite character from the series. I once lost this book for a couple of years! I'm not sure how, but I still remembered the entire plot in that time. How amazing.

6: Philosopher's Stone. Looking back at it now, it seems like more of a children's book than the others. It's my no means bad though! The first chapter is still one of my favourites from the series.

7: Goblet of Fire. Although it's my least favourite, it isn't necessarily bad. I always found this one a bit long and boring. Or rather, that impression's probably just stuck with me from my childhood, considering it's actually the middle length. My cpy is literally in ruins - three pieces of varying size, several loose pages, and the cover split into covers and spine.

As for the films, the fifth is probably my favourite really. I like the fight scene at the end, and the occasional newspaper montage-y bits. I also love the part where Umbridge demands that Harry tells the Centaurs that she means no harm, and he replies "I'm sorry, professor, but I must not tell lies." Genius. As for the other films, the earlier ones, although quite lovely to watch, don't have the greatest acting in the world - although that can be excused because of their age. They're still enjoyable though. The third is a good interpretation of the book, but I wasn't a huge fan of its weird spooky style. There was something about it that reminded me of old horror movies that I didn't think fitted so well. The fourth, on the other hand, had quite brilliant music and David Tennant, so it's also really good in my opinion; the sixth is pretty good as well, but I don't have anything to say in particular.

And the games? I used to adore the PSone interpretations of the first two films. They really were quite brilliant. I used to play Prisoner of Azkaban on GBA all the time; I like how it tries to be a typical RPG but still keeps the, uh, Harry Potter. I also love how you can just... explore, in the PS2 versions of Chamber of Secrets, Prisoner of Azkaban and Order of the Phoenix (And Half-Blood Prince apparently but I don't have that).


----------



## Severus Snape

Goblet of Fire has one problem. If you read it too many times, it can get boring, compared to books like Order of the Phoenix, Half-Blood Prince, Chamber of Secrets and Philosopher's Stone where it is always fun to read. Prisoner of Azkaban, on the other hand, is difficult to grasp the plot no matter how many times I read it. The story kind of slips through my mind.


----------



## Minnow

Hay, guys, I went to Universal Studios too. I won't even try to summarize it, since my story would pale to Verne's, but yeah, it was pretty awesome. I even spent an ungodly amount of money ($49.95) on a Marauder's Map. And wouldn't you know it, I can't make heads or tails of it. I can post some pics of it soon; it is pretty cool.

I wanted to go eat at Hog's Head, but the line was like, 45 minutes long and the GIANT TURKEY LEGS they sold were really expensive anyway. Zonko's was nice, as was Honeydukes. 

But, good god, the lines. Verne was not freaking kidding. We got in line for the inside-the-castle ride at about 10:30, and got on the ride at about 11:45. It was insane.

It was kind of funny to see the snowy Hogsmeade buildings when it was 107 friggin degrees out in the steamy Florida sun. 

But yeah, I can answer questions about it, if anyone would like.


----------



## Severus Snape

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Personally, I agree with the idea that the movies have been getting better! *But that doesn't mean I dislike the earlier movies.* I like all of them, really. *Even if they cut out some elements, but they do it well for the most part in my opinion*. *Can't expect them to include everything anyways, they've got limited time. *My favourite was the sixth, because... well, I like little things they put in it. Like this one scene with Slughorn and Harry, and Slughorn has this... conversation hourglass that runs according to the quality of the conversation. Even though that wasn't in the book, I thought it was a brilliant addition. They increased the romance a bit too, which, like Butterfree said, I think was better than in the books. *What? The romance in the book was better*I think a lot of the things that the movies add personally fit quite well. Things like that. Even if I would prefer that they follow things a bit more. But ah well. I must be one of the few who actually liked Order of the Phoenix. When I watched that, I was like WHOA THIS IS AMAZING. I still am, really. The scene at the end with Voldemort and Harry was very chilling, and to be honest, that whole battle at the end gave me much more chills than reading it.
> 
> Favourite books now:
> 
> 1.) Goblet of Fire. Just, I think that nearly everything in this book is interesting. There's a lot of stuff going on, and it all works. It doesn't bore me for a second. *Awesome, agree*
> 
> 2.) Prisoner of Azkaban. It's the first one I read by myself. (In the past, I was young, and my sister used to read me them, and then a teacher at school read one.) And I just generally find a lot of the Marauders stuff interesting, and Lupin is just too awesome for words. *True*
> 
> 3.) Half-Blood Prince. I like the added touch of romance, and there's a lot of scenes that I just find highly interesting to read. This book is fun to read and Harry's a bit more mellow rather than all ANGSTY from the last book, which is always good. *Also agree*
> 
> 4.) Deathly Hallows. SO much going all over this book. SO much. It's just... awesome that it lasts so long. I think it's a good ending to the series and I, unlike a lot of people, actually LIKE the Epilogue. I think it wraps things up well. That's probably because though I like to know what happens to characters afterwards and dislike things being left in mystery. *Love the epilogue too*
> 
> 5.) Order of the Phoenix. Used to be one of my top favourites, until the last two came out. But it's still a really good book. When I was younger, I loved it. Although now I like it a little less for some reason. Maybe it's that Umbridge is frustrating (I don't typically "love to hate" people), I don't know. It just has a gloomy vibe.
> 
> 6.) Sorcerer's Stone. (or Philosopher's. I call it that because it's what I'm used to) The first one's sort of boring in my opinion, like most introductory things. But I still find it interesting none the less. It's nice to see how much Harry's changed from reading that one.
> 
> 7.) Chamber of Secrets. So. Boring. Getting through that book was... boring. I'm not sure why, but I found it highly uninteresting. Even more than the first.



I have bold, italic and underlined the parts I agree. My notes are in bold.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Does anyone else think the movies are boring? I mean, really; they try to cram the entire plot into a 90-minute movie, so they skip all the fun parts. Sort of like Eragon (although saying that the Inheritance Cycle can even hold a candle to Potter is blasphemy).


----------



## Murkrow

Kammington said:


> Does anyone else think the movies are boring? I mean, really; they try to cram the entire plot into a 90-minute movie, so they skip all the fun parts. Sort of like Eragon (although saying that the Inheritance Cycle can even hold a candle to Potter is blasphemy).


I'm not sure boring is the word but I do get what you mean. Harry Potter is the only series of films that my family has gone to see each film in the series in the cinema (couldn't find a more grammatically correct way to write that sentence, sorry), and at first it was fun I guess. The first couple had a magical family film feel to them. Now though it's more like a generic action movie with magic. Action without plot is boring, and though Harry Potter does have a good plot, the fact that they cut so much out in the later ones, and/or the fact I've read the books many times before just makes it that kind of boring action to me.


----------



## ZimD

I've never seen any of the movies because I've heard that they cut a lot of shit out and are bad as remakes of the books, but I plan on seeing them eventually.

I'd never read any of the books except the first like 2 so I decided to read them all this summer and they really are amazing. I can't pick a favorite because I love 3-6 way too much.


----------



## Severus Snape

The movies are all around 150 mins, not 90.


----------



## Murkrow

Okay so some relatives recently went to Harry Potter land or whatever it's called and they shared the photos they took. Lots of stuff there bugged my nerd senses, though mainly that was the stuff that was for children so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sireafi

I wouldn't say it was directed at children but more for the demographic of Harry Potter. I actually thought it was pretty adult-oriented, with perhaps only one ride being directed towards kids. It makes sense too because the Wizarding World is a financial hotspot and you may as well appeal to the ones paying. Unrelated to the paragraph but butterbeer is good. Really good.

I heard that the Wizarding World was going to stay open for only 2 years but I guess due to its popularity (I went at the beginning of August and there was a line to get to the Wizard World inside Islands of Adventure), they're going to keep it open and expand it (they're knocking over a section of the park to make way). I'd be really open to coming back in a few years.


----------



## Dannichu

My sister worked in a shop on the street that inspired Diagon Alley, I went with Mhals' family to the place in Cornwall with the caves that little!Voldy hung out in, I live a stone's throw away from places JKR nabbed names from (Ottery St. Mary, Budleigh Salterton), I've been to Kings Cross (and lol'd that JKR got the station wrong)...

I don't need no Harry Potter _theme park_ )<


----------



## Shadow Serenity

*begin rant; possible spoilers, I dunno*

I've loved the series since the first book. The day Deathly Hallows came out, I was in the middle of working, and I took my 15 minute lunch break to go to the supermarket in the same shopping center to buy it. I spent that entire shift reading it.

I think Order of the Phoenix tops my list in terms of the books. You (or, at least, I) really can feel the hate towards Umbridge. Either HBP or Deathly Hallows comes next, followed by the other. Then Chamber of Secrets, Prisoner of Azkaban, Sorcerer's Stone, and finally Goblet of Fire. Not that I _disliked _GoF, but... it didn't really feel like part of the story until the end. It felt to me more like a filler episode of a TV series where nothing truly _important _happens. 

As for the movies... I agree with what seems to be the general consensus that they get better as they go. Their biggest problem is that there's just not enough time to get the same emotion and feeling as the books do. OotP really disappointed me. As was said earlier in the thread, it felt like a series of short clips strung together. The first time I saw it with a friend, we turned to each other and went "where's the other half of the book?". I still liked the movie, but there was just so much missing. And I hated how they handled the fight scene, and the ministry infiltration in general. I mean, not that it was bad, but it was just _too damn short_.

I almost felt the same with HBP, because they cut out a lot of the memories about Voldemort. That's probably my favorite of the movies though (because Bonnie Wright is bloody _gorgeous_). My main concern with this one is that it felt like it focused too much on the romantic relationships. But the scene where the Weasley's house is attacked by Bellaxtrix and Fenrir... My choice for best scene. You just feel so bad for them.

Anyways, counting backwards, fourth movie was pretty much the same as the book, where it felt like a filler until the end, but it was okay. PoA's time travel plot was a little bleh, and I wish they'd handled the scene where they meet Sirius face-to-face better, but overall, I liked it. Chamber of Secrets was better than the book. I didn't really like Sorcerer's Stone much, but I blame that on the young age of the actors.

I'm looking forward to how they handle the 7th (and 8th) movie(s). I'm a bit disappointed that they split it (mostly because my first thought is "nothing happens in the first half of the book!" even though when I think about it, there was more going on than it felt at the time), but as long as they do it well, I'll be happy. Oh, and they'd better get the Battle of Hogwarts perfect.

*end rant*


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Oh I love Harry Potter, I was not initially interested in the series but once I got started in the eigth grade about seven/eight years ago I got hooked. I lost interest after the first chapter of the fourth book and after the fifth so it took me a while to read some of the series but it was always hard to put down once I had it open. The seventh was one of my favorites, and I can not wait to see the first part of the film for my birthday. 

It's a very creative and amazing world she has created and her imagination inspires me as an aspiring author myself.


----------



## Harlequin

HEY SADSACKS I love HP. LIKE VERNE I love the world more than I love like, the plot. SO MUCH SO that um I run a Harry Potter roleplay so. :B The crowning moments of awesome for the entire series are in the seventh book.

NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH

and 

McGonagall leading the desks and chairs of Hogwarts into battle.

/thread


----------



## PK

so i love harry potter. i love it so much. it's pretty much my entire childhood.


----------



## Severus Snape

Deathly Hallows Deathly Hallows... Yes, I can't wait for the movie. Those lucky people who got to see the test screening.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I always really loved Peeves and can't understand why they took him out of the movies ;;

He has some of the most awesome moments ever:

Unscrewing the chandelier the wrong way for Umbridge, with McGonagall correcting him

Singing a song when Voldemort dies

Saluting Fred and George as they sail out the window, telling him to give Umbridge hell for them

Possessing the suits of armor at Christmas and singing rude lyrics to caroling tunes

Throwing moldy peanuts at Myrtle


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

shadow_lugia said:


> I always really loved Peeves and can't understand why they took him out of the movies ;;
> 
> He has some of the most awesome moments ever:
> 
> Unscrewing the chandelier the wrong way for Umbridge, with McGonagall correcting him
> 
> Singing a song when Voldemort dies
> 
> Saluting Fred and George as they sail out the window, telling him to give Umbridge hell for them
> 
> Possessing the suits of armor at Christmas and singing rude lyrics to caroling tunes
> 
> Throwing moldy peanuts at Myrtle


You know what the saddest part of the lack of Peeves is? They had actually cast and filmed him for the first film before removing the role. Such a thing was also done in Eclipse; I feel badly for the hard working actors who end up with such misfortunes as this.

Personally my favorite Peeves line of all time, the final book; VOLDY IS MOLDY!
ROFL!


----------



## Phantom

I was confused when they announced that the movie was going to be split, makes more money I suppose. But as mentioned before they should get the Battle of Hogwarts right or the director and producers wake up to me at the foot of their bed with a sledge hammer. 

They've announced where the split is going to be, around Chapter 24 where Voldy gets the Elder Wand. I guess that works for the movie, but still.... I want the whole movie!


 I felt that Harry should have died in the final book; I don't know it just would have felt.... right. But bringing him back, and that epilogue was written like a fanfiction!


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

So you're saying Voldemort should have won?
Hmmm...now that would have been something, quite a shocker that's for sure. Or They both could have died in the process since he was the last horacrux(Sp? Sorry I would look it up but I am falling asleep here at almost 2am). That would have made sense actually, I must admit there was quite a fanfiction feel to the epilogue.


----------



## Phantom

More along the lines of Harry dies as he is one of the Horcruxes, and then of Neville kills Nagini, another one, and that leaves Voldy able to die for real... but this "Jesus" version of Harry coming back from the dead, just seems wrong and a tad childish. Yes I understand that it's a childrens book, but it seems that over the last three books it's grown quite a lot and I think that the readers that started with it as a childs story that have grown alongside Harry should get a better story... Though note this is more my personal opinion than anything....


And Lupin and Tonks' deaths, just thrown at us like that, kinda pissed me off because they were my two favorite characters.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Minnow said:


> But, good god, the lines. Verne was not freaking kidding. We got in line for the inside-the-castle ride at about 10:30, and got on the ride at about 11:45. It was insane.


I hate that ride.

Did anyone else read the books out of order? I read books 2-4 first, then 1, then 5-7, personally.

Any fanfic recommendations? I've got some:


Her series about the Marauders reading the books along with various other characters is love~


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> More along the lines of Harry dies as he is one of the Horcruxes, and then of Neville kills Nagini, another one, and that leaves Voldy able to die for real... but this "Jesus" version of Harry coming back from the dead, just seems wrong and a tad childish. Yes I understand that it's a childrens book, but it seems that over the last three books it's grown quite a lot and I think that the readers that started with it as a childs story that have grown alongside Harry should get a better story... Though note this is more my personal opinion than anything....
> 
> 
> And Lupin and Tonks' deaths, just thrown at us like that, kinda pissed me off because they were my two favorite characters.


I could not agree more regarding Lupin and Tonks, Lupin mostly that really blind sighted me and upset me. It also kind of disappointed me that we don't see Lupin as a werewolf but the one time in the third book.

I am not sure I would call it a kids book with so much death; discrimination, and violence. You can almost call the entire saga the fictional embodiment of WWII think about it; Voldemort hates and slaughters innocent muggles and mudbloods(the Potters having gone into hiding as the Jews needed too such as Anne Frank and her family). He's pretty much freaking Hitler except for having the specific target of Harry over all others!

The Death Eaters in addition to the Nazis, can also be compared to the KKK and actually are in the Goblet of Fire film via the design of their costumes. I was actually pissed they destroyed them in the Order of the Phoenix film. The KKK costumes were very symbolic and powerful.



Jason-Kun said:


> I hate that ride.
> 
> Did anyone else read the books out of order? I read books 2-4 first, then 1, then 5-7, personally.
> 
> Any fanfic recommendations? I've got some:
> 
> 
> Her series about the Marauders reading the books along with various other characters is love~


My best friend and I read a fantasic fanfic on Fronzkiefeint years ago; it was about a young orphan girl whom was birthed by Lilly and Snape, Snape having been influenced by a love potion which still at times effects him. It was so brilliant; but this was years ago and in addition to the story not seeming to have a real ending as it was left very open, I believe the website closed a long time ago.


----------



## Harlequin

Why are we putting stuff in spoiler tags? DH is like three years old now! ANYWAY I'd basically tell anyone to read the _Sacrifices Arc_ by an author called lightningonthewave. She wrote the entire series in a year, and it's basically a massive, massive AU that features each book except DH. She managed to put out a huge chapter daily, and I really, really loved it.

Might not be ideal for everyone, though, especially <18s idk.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Didn't watch the movies.  Don't plan on watching the movies.
The seventh book I finished around christmas 3 years ago (so I was 11-ish).  It's the one book I had to stay up till 10 (which is late when you're 11) just to finish.  I think I'm going to reread them, simply because I WAS 11 when I read them, so I didn't really get them.


----------



## Flora

shadow_lugia said:


> I always really loved Peeves and can't understand why they took him out of the movies ;;
> 
> *list of wonderful Peeves stuff*


On this note:

OH POTTER, YOU ROTTER, OH WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?
YOU'RE KILLING OFF STUDENTS, YOU THINK IT'S GOOD FUN~

So uh I love the series. Been reading them since...second grade?

The movies could be better, but they really are awesome. (except for when the theater you're watching them in has very screwy sound so the long notes go all wavery and it's hilarious and the whole theater starts wondering why the hell two teenage girls just started laughing hysterically)

I love the bits of foreshadowing presented in them too (though they can get pretty obvious), specifically when 



Spoiler: HBP and Deathly Hallows



Harry and Dumbledore are talking about Horcruxes and Harry touches the ring and that whole flash-of-memories thing occurs.


 (I was watching it with a friend who hadn't read the books, and when we saw that scene she asked me "Harry's one of those Horcrux thingies, isn't he?")

Deathly Hallows Part One needs to come out. Like, now.


----------



## octobr

Why are we all upset about lupin and tonks _it is a war._ We do not look at people and go 'oh, that hero guy is friends with these people, don't kill them' if we are fighting against that hero guy. We don't take time to scrutinize the enemy before we fight, or we'll get killed ourselves. There is no reason that they would _not_ be killed -- especially Lupin and Tonks, who aside from being major players in the Potter/Dumbledore side of the war were also known enemies of specific Death Eaters. Hell, had anyone fighting for Voldemort seen them, they would have probably killed them specifically! I back Rowling's choice on the deaths in the war entirely. It was a fine decision, seeing as there is little mercy to be found in a war like that one.



> The Death Eaters in addition to the Nazis, can also be compared to the KKK and actually are in the Goblet of Fire film via the design of their costumes. I was actually pissed they destroyed them in the Order of the Phoenix film. The KKK costumes were very symbolic and powerful.


The KKK-style hoods in the fourth movie were chosen specifically for their silhouettes, as confirmed by costume designer Jany Temime. I didn't like the design, nor did many people. The death eaters at that time were still frightened, and I doubt they would have gone OH LET'S WHIP OUT THE CONE HATS to meet the man that may have killed them on the spot. 


all my good fanfiction is kinda smutty :3


----------



## Harlequin

*why did dobby have to die

; ;
*


----------



## ultraviolet

I agree; dobby's death was probably the only one I didn't agree with. 

oh, and hedwig's. :C


----------



## Minish

Verne said:


> Why are we all upset about lupin and tonks _it is a war._ We do not look at people and go 'oh, that hero guy is friends with these people, don't kill them' if we are fighting against that hero guy. We don't take time to scrutinize the enemy before we fight, or we'll get killed ourselves. There is no reason that they would _not_ be killed -- especially Lupin and Tonks, who aside from being major players in the Potter/Dumbledore side of the war were also known enemies of specific Death Eaters. Hell, had anyone fighting for Voldemort seen them, they would have probably killed them specifically! I back Rowling's choice on the deaths in the war entirely. It was a fine decision, seeing as there is little mercy to be found in a war like that one.


I agree so much. Lupin and Tonks were some of my absolute favourite characters within the series, and I was extremely sad when I read that they had died, but it still felt so fitting. Jo wrote all the book's deaths to be realistic.

I don't disagree with any of them, because I still don't understand how you could feel that any of them were unnecessary - unnecessary deaths happen all the time and Rowling had to kill off some characters that were unexpected, for the shock factor. I still remember Moody's death as really shocking me, though. The others I expected or got spoilt for (Lupin and Dobby's stand out there... :< still so bitter about that) but Moody's was really startling. And the way they pretty much had no time to even think about it, just Bill's "He's dead. Moody's dead.", especially with his constant vigilance philosophy.

...they better do all the deaths justice in the film, or there will be _words_. >[


----------



## Harlequin

I actually do understand why Hedwig died. It made perfect sense, because without her death she would have followed Harry and co all over the place and drawn so much attention. 

It's like. Dumbledore had to die too in order to push Harry over the edge. When Dumbledore was alive Harry didn't really have to do much of anything, but then he died and ... well ... within a year Voldemort was dead.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Harlequin said:


> Why are we putting stuff in spoiler tags? DH is like three years old now!


The guy I was replying to started the spoiler tags and I almost did not follow suit thinking the same but wanted to be on the safe side.
***
And I agree Dumbledor's death was very significant; he was very much a crutch to Harry with his presence there was not much of a need for Harry to do anything.

And I too hated Lupin dying he had always been one of my top favorite characters. I had also been disappointed we never see him as a werewolf again after the third book where he is introduced.
***

My bestie was actually telling me of a fanfic she was once reading featuring Voldemort having killed everyone before he himself is killed by Harry! So adult Harry goes back in time to his first year Hogwarts student self and changes bits and pieces of his Hogwarts past all leading up to saving everyone.

From what I have heard of her reading Harry as made such changes as pursuing Ginny sooner than originally, and requesting the sorting hat to place Luna in Gryffindor so that she will not be teased by her Ravenclaw classmates.


----------



## octobr

Nope dobby's was good too. Totally cried over it more than anyone else's cause DOBBY but kind of important yanno. 

also why the hell would we have seen lupin as a werewolf /anyway/ the point was the guy HATED BEING A WEREWOLF and was terrified of himself and wanted less than anything to put someone in danger. Helloooo


----------



## Harlequin

RELEVANT NEWS

I joined my university's Harry Potter Society today.

/RELEVANT NEWS


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Verne said:


> Nope dobby's was good too. Totally cried over it more than anyone else's cause DOBBY but kind of important yanno.
> 
> also why the hell would we have seen lupin as a werewolf /anyway/ the point was the guy HATED BEING A WEREWOLF and was terrified of himself and wanted less than anything to put someone in danger. Helloooo


Of course so he decided to turn it off I guess!
Seriously there was no need for you to be rude!


----------



## octobr

... Rude? what

It's not that he 'turned it off;' it's just that he did a very good job of _not_ being a werewolf in public. He'd always made a point of isolating himself when the full moon was coming.


----------



## Phantom

Yeah I agree, Lupin hated his "condition", and to see him like that any more than mentioned in the third book would be wrong. Plus it wouldn't be any use, he can't control himself in wolf form and he would go around killing everyone, friend or foe.


I feel Hedwig's death set the tone for the book, Dobby's was too. The fact that everyone around Harry sacrifices themselves in order to save him, when he keeps messing up. He let's others die for him. Another reason why I feel it more poetic for Harry to die and STAY DEAD DAMNIT!


----------



## Tailsy

I don't think the protagonist dying would be a very pleasant ending, though.


----------



## hopeandjoy

You can make it a bittersweet ending though if you go on to show that life got better.

Rowling would've had fans at her throat for it, though.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

This is an awesome series. I've been reading it for a while now, and I believe The Sorcerer's Stone was the first book I ever read.


----------



## Murkrow

I've been having an argument that's been going on for maybe a year or two now with someone who used to go to school with me about whether wizards were humans with magic powers or a 'magic gene' or were an entirely different species that evolved from humans like the x-men did.

We've used a lot of stuff against each other but today someone found that in The Prisoner of Azkaban, Sirius refers to Pettigrew as 'human' therefore wizards are still humans. His reaction was "Well then J.K. Rowling is wrong"

It's fun arguing about nerdy things that doesn't even matter and you look equally stupid and wrong whichever side you're on.


----------



## octobr

wat
I am afraid your whatever there makes no sense. 

1. I mean gosh a lot of the x-men are just mutated humans. X-men is just a name of a group of hero dorks, not some subspecies of human.

2. The only thing that differentiates wizard from human is the presence of magic. Even _wizards_ recognize this -- the definition of 'muggle' is just 'person who hasn't got magic.' And before anyone argues that the word muggle denotes a separation from nonmagical people consider that we use wizard to denote magical people. 

Unfortunately wizards are too scientifically idiotic to bother researching what it is that actually makes them magic. Until they manage to get off their lazy technologically challenged behinds and look into it, let's just assume it is something genetic -- in their blood, as they say. 

I would make some note about evolution but well that's opal's job or something


----------



## Murkrow

Verne said:


> wat
> I am afraid your whatever there makes no sense.
> 
> 1. I mean gosh a lot of the x-men are just mutated humans. X-men is just a name of a group of hero dorks, not some subspecies of human.


I don't really know. He's the one who's into x-men. He says they're Homo superior instead of Homo sapiens or something like that. And argues that wizards in Harry Potter are Homo magi.



> 2. The only thing that differentiates wizard from human is the presence of magic. Even _wizards_ recognize this -- the definition of 'muggle' is just 'person who hasn't got magic.' And before anyone argues that the word muggle denotes a separation from nonmagical people consider that we use wizard to denote magical people.


This was what my point was in the first place.


Also how silly of me it's not like the entire thing was for fun or anything.

Going back a page too, I didn't see one person say that Lupin and Tonks shouldn't have died for any reason other than they liked their characters. I don't get how it being war and therefore realistic for people to die is a reason not to be upset about them dying.


----------



## Butterfree

Odds are your friend has no clue whatsoever what the word "species" actually means. Try asking him. Then ask him exactly how his definition of a "species", which obviously does not involve being a group that is significantly physiologically different from other such groups, is unable to have fertile offspring with individuals from other such groups, or does not interbreed with other such groups for any other reason, differs from "individuals with a 'magic gene'". Chances are you're arguing about the definition of a word and have no actual disagreement in how you in fact perceive the differences between muggles and wizards.


----------



## Murkrow

I think he probably knows more about Biology than me, but yeah I'm not too sure how they differ. One of the things we debated about a lot was how Hagrid says there aren't many families that aren't "half-blood _or less_" if half-bloods should be infertile by his definition.

I won't go into much more detail about all this though. Other crazy things we discussed are things like how wands and magic words were invented in the first place :V


----------



## Phantom

Or we could get away from the biology bit and say screw it it's just magic.... get it, magic, as in doesn't make sense...


----------

